# medical grow



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I'm sorta at a point where I can kinda start a GJ with out starting in the middle of a grow..

I grow legal for myself as well as a couple others who cant do to there health problems.

My updates probly wont be fast or alot but I will do my best to update

So here we go...Grow room is 20x27 feet with movable panda film walls, 10k btu window AC to keep everything nice and comfty and 3k hps for the flower room which is 10x10 right now.

I only use HPS except for the first 1-2 weeks of life and then i usally have a 1k hps on over top 4 4' flos...

got a few that will be ready to chop soon so I germed up 50 awhile back and started 24 more today 

I've got around 18 strains going right now but will only be watch'n 4 of this in this GJ. here is the 4

K2x (bbxK2)... bb is blueberry
pog x ls#5... pot of gold x lightstorm#5
gwl or great white light'n..white whidow x (white whidow x northern lights#5)
K2 x (bgxbb)... bg is bubble gum

seeds are in germ now above my pc moniter about an inch, which will give me a perfect germ temp of around 85* and 75% Rh

gonna ready some party cups with soil and wet em down real good. should be able to start plant'n in 24-48 hours

oh sorry about the blood in that pic as it seems i was bleed'n and didnt know it when i took the piccy 

grow on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2006)

*Sounds like it's gonna be a great grow and i'm coming along for the ride.  *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 21, 2006)

Great, can't wait to see them beauties grow man. Good green mojo to ya man.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

i know ill be checkin in often to see what your up to....


----------



## Tonto (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm in it as well, looking forward to another grow!


----------



## HGB (Sep 25, 2006)

thx for look'n in...

100% germ as of today and all but 2 are in soil (1 more day on them) and i broke a tap root on one  

got them under 80 watts of flo's at the mo. but will up that to 160 later today after a trip into town..... flower and veg are kinda bottle neck'd right now so gonna let this lot hang out close by for a week or so then move under bigger lights...

first pic is at 36 hours germ and about 8 are above soil now.....

grow on


----------



## Tonto (Sep 25, 2006)

Very good progress. What larger lights do you have?


----------



## HGB (Sep 26, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Very good progress. What larger lights do you have?



3 1k hps... 4 250's and a few other odd balls  

I like to veg under at least 1k of hps and will have these under one in a week or so....

I also like to play around with my grows and have done so this time...

while back i did a start to finish in 1 tablespoon of soil with good results, but this time I've got  2 seeds in the micro pot 

time will tell on that but i think it will work.....

grow on


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 26, 2006)

looks good...I like the micro grow..little bonzai..


----------



## Tonto (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh man....red lighter= bad luck!!   (for me at least.... has been for over 10 yrs)


----------



## justawannabe (Sep 29, 2006)

I normally hide, in the shadows, but something about this grow looks pretty familiar.    Hope ya dont mind me sittin in HGB.

later,
justa


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds good, wish I could get rid of the worry of being caught.


----------



## HGB (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont like to mess about much  for long and have moved the plants under a 1k hps as well as 160 of flo's... 

tossed one out that didnt really want to grow but still got 100% germ rate....gotta love bred'n ya own like 

thx for peak'n in everyone

oh and the last pic is a 3rd time reveg start'n out that hit the veg room the same time as this lot  

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

Lookin good man. Can't wait to see some leaves on those babies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2006)

*So far so good. Cant wait to see the room filled with big fat frosty ladies.  *


----------



## HGB (Nov 8, 2006)

say all been busy as a mofo here but here's a couple of piccys of most of the plants and a pic of the pog x ls pray'n to the light god  

micro pot didnt work this time but have 6 in solo cups still  

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2006)

WOW, they bushed out nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Whats up HGB. I see the garden is filling in real nice. Everything is looking great and in a few more weeks your garden is gonna be a freaking jungle. Your doing a great job man keep it up. *


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 8, 2006)

beautiful............really nice- I'm going to use that idea of putting the sprouted seeds in red cups and labeling them.....

i noticed that earlier in your journal when you're talking about how many/what kind of lights you have you say that you like to veg under a least 1k of hps....with so many lights i don't think it'd be a problem for you to get a MH- why HPS? convenience? have you noticed any difference between sodium vegged plants and MH veg'd?

i have 600 watt lights- lumatek digital- i have the conversion bulbs but i'm still deciding between straight up sodium or the conversion bulbs.....

my growroom has ac.......any advice?


----------



## HGB (Nov 9, 2006)

say vitocorleone,

I do use flo's some in veg at the start but just find a good HPS hard to beat in veg.... hortalux bulbs kick butt i think hehe and got 2500 watts of it on them now... does it look like i should try a MH bulb?

here's the reveg girl she's close to 1 year old now and has flowered twice and now back in veg mode and look'n good i think.... had to really hit her hard with N this time around but she did it  

thx fer look'n in all

grow on


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2006)

nice setup you have their can't wait to see more


----------



## HGB (Nov 13, 2006)

thx Sin inc....

first pic  is the 1 year old 3rd time reveg and rest are pics of the girls  

no boy's this time around for me as i need a small break from breding as I'm over whelmed by strains like at the mo... 50 +  

all showed sex by week 4 and now on to flower cept the reveg as she gonna veg some more  

grow on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2006)

*Whats up HGB. The garden is looking very bushy and green. Congrats on the females and no males. Our last grow we started 5 seeds and got 5 females. Maybe the GREEN FEMALE MOJO is with us.   Anyway your garden is looking great man keep it up. *


----------



## HGB (Nov 14, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up HGB. The garden is looking very bushy and green. Congrats on the females and no males. Our last grow we started 5 seeds and got 5 females. Maybe the GREEN FEMALE MOJO is with us.   Anyway your garden is looking great man keep it up. *



hey TBG, there where a couple a males in the lot sorry to make it sound otherwise...... just dont have the time to properly document a seed grow at this time.... 

after a few years of work'n on pheno's to target my medical condition's I have been able to produce over 80% females from seed with the white pheno crosses i have made  

I'm like 1 grow behind on knowing what this round will do so hence the need for no males and mass notes on the girls  

should start to see some great pheno related colors on the pot of gold X light storm in the next 2-3 weeks :ccc: 

grow on


----------



## rami (Nov 15, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> thx Sin inc....
> 
> first pic is the 1 year old 3rd time reveg


 

u never flowered this or what do u mean by one year reveg??


anyways...ur plants are lookin really nice...keep it up.


----------



## HGB (Nov 15, 2006)

rami said:
			
		

> u never flowered this or what do u mean by one year reveg??
> 
> 
> anyways...ur plants are lookin really nice...keep it up.



say rami,

yes i have flowered this plant twice so far and now in reveg for the 3rd time sorry if i didnt make since... the plant is 1 years old now and I haven't pruned the roots just upgraded to bigger bucket each time... 5 gallon this time  

hope thats helps with the confusion m8 and thanks for looking in

grow on


----------



## johnnybgoode (Nov 15, 2006)

them's some vibrant, super-green leaves... nice...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 16, 2006)

how did i manage to miss your journal HGB??   a little too much  :bong:  maybe?? 

looking good though...as usual....your ladies are such a lush green

great job :48:


----------



## HGB (Nov 17, 2006)

johnnybgoode,,, thanks for stop'n in

LL you now the drill sis.... a safe place to hide like  

have 50  in flower as well as 50 in veg.... just no time for mass pic's like  

thks fer look'n in all

grow  on


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

Amazing, reveg's, micro grows, you are definately talented.  Please show me how to micro grow one day.


----------



## HGB (Nov 17, 2006)

Elephant Man... thx for looking in on my grow... dont have alot of time here to help but if'n ya pm i will responed and help... soz just real busy at the mo for a detailed thread  but love to post here hehe

couple pics like of the girls... any one see the one that is in need of P  

also think ya can see the calcium sinks building up in one pic... around the nodes like... should have some great secondary buds hehe

:smoke1:


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

No problem, I figured since you had to let the last micro grow go, you probably are short on time or space.  I still have too much to learn about nutrient balancing right now to try one, but if you ever do another one, please post it up so I can follow along.

Looks like the third pic may be the P deficient plant, so far, the only kind of def I have ran into.

Is that plant in the middle pic in a 6 inch pot?  How tall is that monster?


----------



## HGB (Nov 18, 2006)

*Elephant Man*,

I sure will post it up for ya.... got a few in party cups in flower now. smallest I have done start to finish is in 1 tablespoon of soil and can dig up some pics if ya want?

first pics has the plant that is -P... kinda hard to see under the HPS soz about that...

middle piccy is about 3 foot tall in a 1 gallon pot and is now in flower  

mainly time is the issue right now but soon i will do either another a super micro grow or grow in a upside down grow room  which i have done but had to pull early do to surgery  

grow on


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 18, 2006)

Upside down grow?  Wow!  Sounds like I can learn alot more than micro growing from following your threads.  I hope you don't mind me posting here, I can move this to pm's if you prefer.  I love the experimental stuff.  I am really new to this, kind of overwhelmed by the info available, but I learn really fast.  In just couple of months, I have done a few DIY homemeade stuff (overdriven flouros, homemade ph down, bubble cloner, aerocloner, converted HID ballast to switchable, etc.) and very soon I plan to try and build a TAG table (full cycle aero), mod my ebb and grow, and maybe a multi level SOG.  But right now I'm just getting few clones from my 11 mothers, and I have alot to learn.  No need to stop what your doing to dig up stuff for me, just know that I will be watching intently and please keep experimenting.  Feel free to jump in my journal anytime!

Thanks


----------



## HGB (Nov 18, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Upside down grow?  Wow!  Sounds like I can learn alot more than micro growing from following your threads.  I hope you don't mind me posting here, I can move this to pm's if you prefer.  I love the experimental stuff.



say EM,

i have read your GJ and you provide alot of info and DIY post.... tiss all about share'n the info be it good or bad..... this worked this didnt  

the upside down grow was just that... plant out of the bottom of the bucket with light below  it  ..... I will finish that project no worries  

was chill'n and smoke'n and dug up a few pics for ya... first 4 are in the 1 tablespoon of soil and last is just a solo cup girl

thanks for your interest in my style of grow'n. I like to call  it KISS or "keep it simply stupid"

ENJOY ya weekend  

:48:


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 18, 2006)

Those picture amaze me, were they on some sort of drip?  Watering from the bottom?  Surprised the roots didn't push the soil right out of the cup .


----------



## HGB (Nov 19, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Those picture amaze me, were they on some sort of drip?  Watering from the bottom?  Surprised the roots didn't push the soil right out of the cup .



say Elephant Man,

I redid the pics in the last post... not sure what happened but now all work right and its the 2nd pic that is the party cup sorry about that :ccc: 

I watered that from the bottom only, not hard to figure amounts really, just watch the plant. Think i was use'n 1/4 cup of water a day pretty much when flower started... And I had to prune the roots to half after 2 weeks in flower becouse it wouldnt flower :confused2: 


grow on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

*HGB that has to be one of the wildest looking plants i have ever seen. :aok: The one in the tiny pot.  *


----------



## HGB (Nov 20, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *HGB that has to be one of the wildest looking plants i have ever seen. :aok: The one in the tiny pot.  *



thk TBG... i hate being told that wont work so like to find out on my own like

pretty sure i have used the smallest size pot that will produce... plant like that could be grown in a shoe box with 1 cfl.... better than no weed i say  

grow on


----------



## HGB (Dec 5, 2006)

pot-O-gold X light storm#5 at 11 day into flower


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2006)

HGB said:
			
		

> pot-O-gold X light storm#5 at 11 day into flower


*Whats going on HGB. She is a beauty isn't she. Whats the flowering time on this lady? *


----------



## HGB (Dec 6, 2006)

say TBG,

that one goes 11 weaks, It's pot-O-gold x lightstorm#5 F/m and my 3rd go around with it and really like it  nice medi smoke like  

heres a couple of shots of the reveg girl 3rd time in flower now :ccc: 

will post more now that there is pics worthy of posting

grow on


----------



## chronicman (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey HGB,
I was wondering if you could post some info on your successful reveg. i need some tips before harvest and ive never done it before.


----------



## HGB (Dec 26, 2006)

chronicman sorry mang i have been real busy.... I just leave like a couple small branch's on the bottom like, kinda like a huge clone....

been push'n these one's pretty hard and have them on max beastie bloomz  

few tip'd fans but no harm done and 7 weeks left on theses 

couple more weeks and the pinks and purples should show up good on the pogxls 

gotta keep up with TBG on colors hehe

peace and grow on


----------



## Mutt (Dec 26, 2006)

lookin great man!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Whats going on HGB. Man i see the ladies are starting to pack on the trichromes and they are looking great. Can't wait for the colors to start. Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## HGB (Jan 2, 2007)

mutt and TBG thx for peep'n in

thought i would toss a pic of a girl in a 3"x3" pot up (k2x (bubblegumxblueberry)

work'n on living organic's a little at a time so i can get away from semi organic's and fish ferts and use my own true 100% organics

pretty sure once i get it down a plant like this will double in size if not more in same size pot

cup and a 1/2 of soil in there  






grow on


----------



## Mutt (Jan 2, 2007)

I give that a def. :aok: :aok: . 
It is amazing to see what your green thumb can do man.


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

Man, thas sick... I've have some pretty big plants vegged to the max in those lil square pots b4... but i've never thought of blooming too in them... looks good dude! u just got rep.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

*Damn HGB yet another killer plant in a small arse pot.   Looks like she is almost done HGB. How far away from harvest? Great job as always my friend.  *


----------



## HGB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Hey HGB Sorry To Bother You Dude, But I Gotta Say That Your Grow's Amaze Me. I Did Not Think Some Of The Stuff You Pull Off Was Actually Possible So I Was Just Wondering If You Could Give me Some Tip's On How To Grow In Such Little Room For The Root's? I Have Been Thinking Maybe You Braid The Roots Togeter To Make Them Into 1 Root? I Dont Even Know If That Is Possible, But In One Of You Post Sombody Ask Where The Root's Where And You Showed What Looked Like One Big Root! The Reason I Am So Interested Is I Have limited Growspace And If I Could Do Somthing Like You Do I Could Alot More plant In Smaller Space And That Would Help Out Alot. Also That Little Plant On Your Last Med-Grow Post Jst Blew Me Away, I Just Dident Want To Cludder Up Your GJ So HGB Any Help Or Simply A Reply Would Be Great Thank's For YOur Time.
> Comatoked



say Comatoked, 

tiss no bother and feel free to clutter all you want  

plants in small pots like this are no big deal really.. All I do is bottom feed them to keep them happy 

The pic that looks like one big root is not that.... I washed all the soil off for the pic and the roots are just wet and mated togather..

one can root prune as well to get a little more bud in flower no problem and i have done this before but not this time.. size of your pot doesnt really mean jack as it will grow no matter what with a litlle care from you.

most of my girls are in 5 gallon buckets and I only do micro one's in hope to inspire those with limited space to grow anyways and not rely on the black market for there meds

small pots and neck snap'n are great ways to control plant height when one has limited space... pretty sure a shoe box is big enough to grow in if need be 

thx for look'n in on my grow and your kind words 

grow on


----------



## HGB (Jan 3, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Looks like she is almost done HGB. How far away from harvest?




at least 5 weeks left on her bro


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 3, 2007)

Such happy plants!  Can't wait to see what happens when you aim your skills at your soillife.


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 7, 2007)

your lady's look great your leaves look healthy,
 beautiful, what nutes do you use?


----------



## HGB (Jan 7, 2007)

and around 3 years into breed'n was a total loss

fooker tossed banana's faster than i could deal with so I'm done with this one and on to better things and fings

grow on

thx EM, and jrobertson... I'm use'n foxfarms now but work'n my way into 100% organic's


:48:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 7, 2007)

now thats a fire i could snuggle up with...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 8, 2007)

*Nice fire HGB. Did ya roast any marshmellows? Or should i say toast any?  *


----------



## HGB (Jan 13, 2007)

na TBG I cant stand them things


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> na TBG I cant stand them things


*They are kinda nasty as you get older.  *


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah but a little chocolate and grahm crackers sure help the taste


----------



## KADE (Jan 15, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> yeah but a little chocolate and grahm crackers sure help the taste


 
mmmm.... i'd do a lot of horrible things to someone for a bunch of smores right now.


----------



## TruTHC (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, all i gots to say is wow, great job! i follow-up on all the pics and reply, took me awhile to finish reading this thread but way worth it. ill b growing couple plants for personal usage. hope one day i can master this like u HGB or know enuff to have sexy, healthy, beautiful ladys like yours here. keep up the work! grow on m8!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 26, 2007)

I love your little table spoon micro plant, How much yield did you get from it and do you have a grow journal for them. I would love to grow a dozen or so of em.

   Admire your grows thanks


----------



## HGB (Jan 27, 2007)

TruTHC   thanks for the kind words.... just remember it's a weed  

dontknowmuch  2-3 grams for those and no I dont really do a GJ on them I just toss em in like  

will post up some new piccy's in the next few days


thanks all


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice setup HGB,  when I saw the dimensions of your room I was like "Whoa,  I guess he's either growing for others or has the lungs of a Humpback whale!"

Wow!!  Great ideas and grow.  I like it!  The 'Bonsai bud' is an interesting challenge.  Very cool.   

It's nice to challenge yourself and put up for all to see.  I gotta give you

GNOMISH INVENTOR PROPS!!


----------



## theyorker (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow...great grow journal HGB.  It's obvious you've got some kind of magic in that there thumb of yers!!!  I'll be following along...


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Nice setup HGB, when I saw the dimensions of your room I was like "Whoa, I guess he's either growing for others or has the lungs of a Humpback whale!"
> 
> Wow!! Great ideas and grow. I like it! The 'Bonsai bud' is an interesting challenge. Very cool.
> 
> ...


 
My bro HGB helps out a few other medical peeps too disabled to grow on their own is all.

Hope health and spirits are high in your neck of the woods "Cheap", and look forward to more pics when you have the chance. :ccc:


----------



## HGB (Feb 13, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> My bro HGB helps out a few other medical peeps too disabled to grow on their own is all.



indeed I do  

been busy on the farm like but harvest pics soon


----------



## HGB (Feb 15, 2007)

untill chop time for a few  

could only get the 3 small one's out for a pic and missed the right before lights on shot (thank E-man for that)  

solo cup and a 3x3 pot and last pic is a 1 liter 

stay tuned I will chop some down soon


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey what strain is that you grew in the solo cup and the table spoon of dirt?


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 16, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Hey what strain is that you grew in the solo cup and the table spoon of dirt?


 
I see a little label that says POG...that's "Pot of gold".

Fine fine work bro.


----------



## HGB (Feb 16, 2007)

*dontknowmuch*  think the 1 tb grow was a white rusian and the solo cup is a pot of gold crossed with a northern light's #5 male

*EM * thx for ya kind words


here's the solo cup at chop.... and a pic of the roots  

any root peeps around that want to comment on these ones?

peace and grow on


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a carrot in there .  Slice that puppy up and toss a salad!


----------



## scrumboldt (Feb 17, 2007)

revolutionary.  do you use cannazym?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2007)

*Very nice HGB. Well now you got me thinking and wanting to try a solo cup grow. Gonna think on it for a week and give it a go and see what happens.   Anyway great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## HGB (Mar 2, 2007)

4th time in veg for this girl and she's around 14 months old  

new seeds are above ground and the line up this time is 

1.  cherry molawi
2.  DF99 X ak47 x bubble berry
3.  swazi safari X cherry thai
4.  swazi safari X cherry thunderfuck
5.  DF99 Xc99
6.  cherry malawi x dp sage


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Mar 3, 2007)

this man HBG is a god.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Whats up HGB. Let me just say your gonna love the Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry. We have grown it a few times and let me just say the bud is killer. Nice berry taste with a hit that will take your breath away.   Anyway look foward to following your next grow. Much GREEN MOJO coming your way.  *


----------



## jb247 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wooosshh!!! Just when I think I've got this grow thing down pat, someone like HGB comes along and I get the rug pulled out from under me. I am discovering that I still have so much to learn! 

Out (expletive deleted) Standing!!!    Grow On

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 4, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> 4th time in veg for this girl and she's around 14 months old
> 
> new seeds are above ground and the line up this time is
> 
> ...


 
Quite a list boss...some thin leaves in there too ...I hope you do a little seedmaking.


----------



## HGB (Mar 4, 2007)

*SMoKING Blees* hahaha not at all... Just grow'n a weed  

*TBG* good to hear the smoke report on the dfx as I do love a nice berry smoke and some have that from last grow...  even got a K2 x that is very berry.
Give that solo cup a whirl I say. 2 foot plus plants are no problem at all in a solo cup as I have showed  

*jb247* didnt mean to pull the rug out hehe   maybe just open eyes and mind   one thing for sure there's a life time of learn'n when it come's to grow'n this weed thats for sure...

*Eman* gonna be some crazy orgy sex stuff going on for sure   also think i might give the grafting a try this time as well  

Added another strain today, Afghani Orange  

here's pics of the first lot that went into soil 3 days ago.  I have planted a few every day for 3 days and think I'm close to 30 plants now  

plants are under 160 watts of shop lights as well as 1500 watts of HPS with temps at 83

grow on


----------



## HGB (Mar 31, 2007)

all is going good so far  

the cm and cm crosses include'n the thunderfucks are show'n sex  

gotta love the strain huh  

would babble more but need to work on the deer fence around the vegi garden  


:48:


----------



## rami (Apr 2, 2007)

hahaha...23 days and ther showin sex...thats f**** crazy...

ur plants r lookin sexy! keep it up man.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 2, 2007)

dude...your grows are seriously awesome. I didn't think it was possible to get results like that from a solo cup. How much did you pull from the plant?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 6, 2007)

Steller!


----------



## Myster.Y (Apr 6, 2007)

wow... i am still in shock at those huge buds from one cup... very nice work


----------



## HGB (Apr 6, 2007)

*rami*  had a talk with the breeder on the CM and crosses and this is the norm it seem's for show'n sex  

*LaserKittensGoPewPew* 1/2-3/4 oz per sola cup or so...


*DLtoker* and *Myster.Y* thanks for ya kind words


no pics till next week as I had a mishap with the digi    but all is going ok so far here and will be in flower soon with a little breed'n action.


grow on


----------



## ljjr (Apr 6, 2007)

damn thats awesome!... you learn something new everyday!


----------



## HGB (Apr 14, 2007)

Polyploidy is the process of genome doubling that gives rise to organisms with multiple sets of chromosomes. The term ploidy (see glossary for this and other related terms) refers to the number of complete genomes contained in a single cell. In general, polyploid organisms contain a multiple or combination of the chromosome sets found in the same or a closely related diploid species. Polyploidy can arise from spontaneous somatic chromosome duplication, or as a result of non-disjunction of the homologous chromosomes during meiosis resulting in diploid gametes (for review see Ramsey and Schemske, 2002). It can also be artificially induced by treatment with drugs, such as colchicine, which inhibits cell division. Polyploidy can occur in all or most somatic cells of the organism or it can be restricted to a specific tissue. In the latter case the preferred term is endopolyploidy. Some examples of such specialized cells in animals include the salivary gland cells in Drosophila or liver cells in humans.

Historically, there has been much confusion over whether to classify polyploids by mode of origin criteria or by cytological criteria. Here we follow Ramsey and Schemske (2002) and adopt mode of origin criteria: if the chromosomes of one genome within an organism or species are simply duplicated, the resulting polyploid is an autopolyploid. However, if genome duplication occurs during a cross of two different species, the resulting organism is referred to as an allopolyploid.


link is HERE

here's what it looks like in a MJ plant  

flat stem with a twist and multi nodes  



:48:


----------



## HGB (Apr 15, 2007)

bout ready to flower these soon

disregard the shoddy wire'n  job  :stoned: 

light issues so was a make fast thing


----------

